# Any Cbus flexers?



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

Newbie to forum. Are there any Columbus, OH flexers here? I do mostly hot wheels anymore, so I am out of the prime now wh loop. It's near impossible to get wh hours here ( at least for me, and I am on maternity leave waiting to have a baby so I fish for a good deal of the day), and most of the blocks are only 1-2 hours for wh. I don't think I've seen a three hour prime now block actually...


----------

